# Drake Pintails



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They are pretty birds and fun to shoot, but my heck when they are the only birds that work the decoys all day long it gets frustrating. We shot these pretty quick, and then sat back and enjoyed the show for a while until a single teal flew in. There were literally hundreds of Pintails today and most of them were drakes.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! I usually prefer to shoot two ugly drakes and then proceed to watch perfect pin after perfect pin land in my decoys!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome! Part of the reason I love duck hunting is that you never know what you're going to get. A storm could completely change what you are seeing from one day to the next. Love the pics!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good looking pennies fowl.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous ducks. For some reason or another, I cannot connect with pintails. I have never shot a drake or a hen. I am envious!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> They are pretty birds and fun to shoot, but my heck when they are the only birds that work the decoys all day long it gets frustrating. We shot these pretty quick, and then sat back and enjoyed the show for a while until a single teal flew in. There were literally hundreds of Pintails today and most of them were drakes.


Those are some great birds. I don't know if you stayed for the wind but my gosh it was awesome!! I've been in some fronts before but this one was one of the strongest by far. And yes the ducks were flying everywhere. We put 7 in the boat pretty quick and was trying to wait for big ducks but they would not cooperate.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

FM, any day you kill two drake pintails is a most excellent day. We got out today, too. Haven't seen that many birds maybe ever. Stayed out long enough to get caught in the front. Amazing day, incredibly fun.:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

paddler213 said:


> FM, any day you kill two drake pintails is a most excellent day. We got out today, too. Haven't seen that many birds maybe ever. Stayed out long enough to get caught in the front. Amazing day, incredibly fun.:


Looks like a great day! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Those are some great birds. I don't know if you stayed for the wind but my gosh it was awesome!! I've been in some fronts before but this one was one of the strongest by far. And yes the ducks were flying everywhere. We put 7 in the boat pretty quick and was trying to wait for big ducks but they would not cooperate.


Oh the wind! that was one heck of a front wasn't it? The most ducks, swans and geese I have seen so far this season. I was very surprised there were so few people out today, I bet tomorrow will be different. I always try to hunt ahead of a cold front, it is always better than after the front moves in. One thing I notice all the time is the parking lots are always more full the day after the front comes through and the temperature drops way down. The thing is those can be some of the slowest days to hunt, all the action happens the day before a lot of times. Glad you guys were able to get out today, it was a show for sure.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Oh the wind! that was one heck of a front wasn't it? The most ducks, swans and geese I have seen so far this season. I was very surprised there were so few people out today, I bet tomorrow will be different. I always try to hunt ahead of a cold front, it is always better than after the front moves in. One thing I notice all the time is the parking lots are always more full the day after the front comes through and the temperature drops way down. The thing is those can be some of the slowest days to hunt, all the action happens the day before a lot of times. Glad you guys were able to get out today, it was a show for sure.


You don't see more people cause most of us have to work fowl lol!! I'm only complaining cause I'm jealous.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I had skin-on pan seared pintail breast last night for dinner, done according to the directions in Hank Shaw's book, "Duck, Duck, Goose". Awesome!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> I had skin-on pan seared pintail breast last night for dinner, done according to the directions in Hank Shaw's book, "Duck, Duck, Goose". Awesome!!


Can you share the particulars of that recipe, I would want to give it a shot next weekend.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Can you share the particulars of that recipe, I would want to give it a shot next weekend.


He posts a lot of his waterfowl(and other game) recipes on his website. I've yet to be disappointed by one of his preparations. http://honest-food.net/

I used his Red Curry Duck recipe last week


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> He posts a lot of his waterfowl(and other game) recipes on his website. I've yet to be disappointed by one of his preparations. http://honest-food.net/
> 
> I used his Red Curry Duck recipe last week


Thanks, just looked it up. Pretty much identical to how I cook them. I usually put mine in a brine solution for 48 hours prior to cooking in the fridge and change the water twice. They end up tasting like filet mignon .... never had a single complaint.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont even shoot pintails anymore, it seems like every area i hunt is loaded with them but they wont increase the limit


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I shot these two beauties this morning.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to get in on the pinner fun as well. 3 drakes came in, the first one was an eclipse, so I had enough patience to wait for the other two behind him. 10 yards done and done. Pretty birds, graceful, almost feel bad. almost ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I had to get in on the pinner fun as well. 3 drakes came in, the first one was an eclipse, so I had enough patience to wait for the other two behind him. 10 yards done and done. Pretty birds, graceful, almost feel bad. almost ;-)
> 
> Just don't throw any more bands in the trash!:mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > I had to get in on the pinner fun as well. 3 drakes came in, the first one was an eclipse, so I had enough patience to wait for the other two behind him. 10 yards done and done. Pretty birds, graceful, almost feel bad. almost ;-)
> ...


----------

